# My first corpse made in '09



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

This was my first attempt at prop making. I got the inspiration from expert village.com. The skin is T-shirt material dipped in latex paint wrapped around a plastic skull and painted with spray paints. A wood frame and old clothes from a thrift store. I plan on giving him a body lift this summer. Although he is weather proof, he is not people proof.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he looks great, Baldzilla! The look is very similar to those desert mummies that dried up while buried in the sand.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree, that makes a really nice dusty skin texture.

Fantastic props. Never would have guessed it was a first-time corpse.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that really gives it a great look. I will have to give this a try. Great Job!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Verrrry nice!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Cool! I need to build about a half dozen of these for my haunt this year


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Man that's cool. Awesome job on the coloring! I need a corpse.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great corpse, I love the color of the skin and the texture. Very well done!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. That sounds easy and looks cool.


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

Great first attempt at a prop. Sounds uncoomplicated.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the comments.

I entered him in a contest here in my home town. Its called "Scarecrows on Main" People summit scarecrows of all kinds, traditional, whimsical, or scary. Well as a joke, I entered him fully thinking they would reject him,....they said yes..to my surprise he won scariest! There was no prize money for that but got honorable mention. 

He was pretty easy to make and I want to make an army of these guys to make my own "Yard of the Dead" 
Thank you all for the great replies.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

awesome.. that looks cool
I like the caption "the main corpse" on the pic..would be good for a food layout center piece


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Eeewww...cool looking corpse you got there!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like it a lot.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

just saw this. that is a very authentic looking corpse! nice work!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very good job on your first corpse and congrats on the scary win!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------

